# What about the 9000S? A 'problem' model?



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I've been interested in this model but I also see it available for a good price. What's the story?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> I've been interested in this model but I also see it available for a good price. What's the story?


The 9000s has been discontinued and the market was recently flooded with them and the price went down. That is how it was explained to me. I have had two in 40 S&W and loved them. Got rid of the first in a trade and regretted it. Bought a second and let my brother talk me out of it. He wanted it for his backup to his duty weapon and for CCW and could not find one in his area so I sold him mine and have pined for it ever since. It is a very awkward gun to handle for some people, and has a very stiff double action trigger but in spite of this I still love that gun and hope to own another in 9mm someday.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I going to look for one at a gun show next week. What's a good price on one?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

The price has skyrocketed on them since they were discontinued. You can still get them for about $360 but I have seen them for as much as $500.


----------



## jpserra (Dec 21, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> I've been interested in this model but I also see it available for a good price. What's the story?


Got mine a few years ago for $269 with two mags. Sad part is the lack of enhancements for them.

Mine bites my hand a bit, but I rarely feel it until done shooting. (I have large hands.) Great little 9mm.

John


----------

